# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Fisnar Inc., Wayne, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fisnar Inc.

Home page - fisnar.com/products/robotics

----------


## Airicist

DC100 & DC200 Digital Dispensing Controllers - Fisnar

Published on Mar 13, 2018




> Fisnar DC100 & DC200 Digital Dispensing Controllers allow users to maintain precise control over dispensing fluids such as adhesives, silicones, cyanoacrylates, and more. Both systems are user-friendly and offer a variety of dispensing modes including purge mode, teach mode, timed mode, time+ mode, and interrupt mode. Create accurate dots, lines, patterns or potting & filling.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Tip Alignment: TA7000N Tip on a F7400N Robot - Fisnar

Published on Mar 13, 2018




> Changing a barrel or cartridge, or accidentally bending a tip can cause alignment problems. Fisnar's robotic tip alignment provides a fix with an easy-to-use tip alignment module. Featured in the video is the alignment of a TA7000N tip on a F7400N robot. The F7400N is a 3-axis robot with a 400 x 400 mm work area, suitable for an industrial bench with its small footprint.

----------

